# 2011 Dodge Charger



## Colin1 (Oct 6, 2010)

PistonHeads Headlines


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 6, 2010)

NICE!


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 6, 2010)

Being that the 2nd body style of Charger is one of my all time favorite cars, I am going to click on your link, close my eyes while your link loads, and then open my eyes. Hopefully Chrysler has rectified some of the wrongs with the current model of Charger...


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 6, 2010)

The rear of the car is definitely a MUCH needed improvement, but it still is not among my favorites. I guess it has more to do with the fact that the car takes on the name Charger, without looking anything like it's all too famous predecessor.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 6, 2010)

Does nothing for me.


----------



## Torch (Oct 6, 2010)

Meh!! might be one of those deals that the car looks better in public.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 6, 2010)

It still needs to loose two doors but the tail looks a lot better.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2010)

Can't say it does anything for me. The concept though is miles better than the actual car (but then generally this is always the case)...


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 7, 2010)

You are correct there Gnomey. I liked the concept when it came out, I think Dodge wanted to jump on the nostalgia band wagon and just decided to call the current design a Charger. At least the concept had some similar body lines of the original one most people visualize when you mention Charger. 

Now this is a Charger!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 15, 2010)

Totally agree mate! _That_ is a Charger......!


----------



## Trebor (Oct 15, 2010)

wow....are you serious? the designers of that charger should just shoot themselves. I cannot even BELIEVE they call THAT a charger! that's not a charger! if you're going to bring back a car, you have to modernize it while still staying true to the original design! for god's sake! Dodge did it with their Challenger, Ford did it with their Mustang and Thunderbird, and Chevrolet did it with their Camaro! why can't Dodge get their heads out of their a**es and actually stay TRUE to their original design!

end of rant....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2010)

Trebor said:


> wow....are you serious? the designers of that charger should just shoot themselves. I cannot even BELIEVE they call THAT a charger! that's not a charger! if you're going to bring back a car, you have to modernize it while still staying true to the original design! for god's sake! Dodge did it with their Challenger, Ford did it with their Mustang and Thunderbird, and Chevrolet did it with their Camaro! why can't Dodge get their heads out of their a**es and actually stay TRUE to their original design!
> 
> end of rant....



Oh no.......please, do go on with the rant!


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 16, 2010)

Trebor, I am sure almost everyone would agree with your opinion. I certainly do. My question is with these redesigned cars that have been released, Challenger, Mustang, Camaro, etc. where do the car makers take these designs from here without screwing them up? In all three cars, the designs were based on what most consider to be the pinnacle year for each car, how do Chevy, Ford, and Chrysler continue producing and making changes to these cars without screwing them up? I could see this being a bumpy road for the manufacturer. How do you make changes and upgrades in the next 5-10 years and still manage to keep the look or essence of the original cars these were modeled after without screwing it up again?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2010)

Why couldn't they have just taken a '68 Charger, '70 Challenger, '68 Mustang and a '69 Camaro and _NOT_ touched the body work, only modernized the electronics, engine etc.?


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 16, 2010)

That would have been interesting indeed Colin.


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 16, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Why couldn't they have just taken a '68 Charger, '70 Challenger, '68 Mustang and a '69 Camaro and _NOT_ touched the body work, only modernized the electronics, engine etc.?


Off the top of my head, EU standards for

bumpers (fenders)
crumple zones
lighting
non-protrusive switchgear that could further harm cabin occupants in the event of a crash
non-shatter everything for the same reasons
anti-submarine, anti-whiplash seats with belts all round
frontal safety aspects wrt collision with a pedestrian
anti-corrosion

draw a similar parallel for US standards


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2010)

Now, that's just bollocks! lmao!


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 16, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Now, that's just bollocks! lmao!


wish it was - I like your thinking 8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> Off the top of my head, EU standards for
> 
> bumpers (fenders)
> crumple zones
> ...



For the 2012 Dodge Charger '68 and Challenger '70.....

bumpers (fenders).....*have them, good looking too.... that's enough!*
crumple zones.....*about five miles of them each way!*
lighting.....*'cuse me....bright shiny things, front and back!*
non-protrusive switchgear that could further harm cabin occupants in the event of a crash
non-shatter everything for the same reasons.....*how the h*ll are you supposed to switch gears then?*
anti-submarine, anti-whiplash seats with belts all round.....*easy fix!*
frontal safety aspects wrt collision with a pedestrian.....*the aformentioned five miles of crumple zones!*
anti-corrosion.....*use Swedish steel!*


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 16, 2010)

Messy1 said:


> Now this is a Charger!



A-Fricken-Men!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 17, 2010)

Some images just can't be changed............. IT is Not a Charger..... THAT Is a Charger............ and I remember them when they arrived......


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2010)

....and just _how_ old are you?


----------



## N4521U (Oct 17, 2010)

I was living in Berzerkeley when People's Park was going on. Mario Savio was doing his free speach movement demonstrations. I bought my first New car, a '66 Chevelle in Berkeley. Haight Ashburry was alive and well. I klived in Livermore CA when the Altamont happened. Saw the helicopters over the 580 freeway and wondered what all the traffic was about. I saw Elvis on the Ed Sullivan show. I was in High School when the song Hunnycomb was a hit. I am a little older than most.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2010)

I do apologise.....I just realized that the comment didn't come out right, sounded better in my head, I'm so sorry!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 18, 2010)

I was young once.................... glad it was just once..... no offence taken..... 67!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 18, 2010)

It is certainly an improvement over the existing model and if you want it with only 2 doors, buy the Challenger. It looks better anyway!  The new look isn't superb, but it isn't terrible either.


----------

